# FS: Noah Block-It car cover and cargo divider net for allroad/S6 Avant



## greg964 (May 4, 2007)

I am cleaning out my garage and have no use for these items since I sold my S6

Noah Block-It car cover. MSRP $272. Will sell for $120 + shipping



























Cargo net $100 + shipping


----------

